# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Đi SaPa bằng xe khách chất lượng cao thì gọi xe nào các bạn?

## songthan

Mình muốn lên Sapa chơi mà chưa biết có xe nào chạy lên đó không, chất lượng xe và giờ chạy thế nào. Bạn nào biết chỉ dùm mình với nhé!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Xe giường nằm giá từ 230.000 – 300.000VND/vé/chiều, xuất phát từ bến xe Mỹ Đình, Lương Yên hoặc Gia Lâm (Hà Nội) lên thẳng Sapa sau 8 – 9 tiếng. Các hãng xe: Hải Vân (ĐT: 0203.872.606), Hà Sơn (ĐT: 04 66.62.62.62), Hưng Thành (ĐT: 0989.294.294), VietBus (ĐT: 043-627.27.27). Mỗi hãng có nhiều chuyến đi Sapa, chuyến sớm nhất từ 17h00.

Bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm tại Du lịch sapa - Du lich sapa

----------


## yeudulich123

chào bạn, mình xin chia sẽ với bạn một sood thông tin sau:

Thị trấn Sa Pa nằm cách thành phố Lào Cai 38km và cách Hà Nội 376km.  Để đến được Sapa, bạn có thể chọn phương tiện là tàu hỏa hoặc ô tô  khách.
_Từ Hà Nội_
Đi bằng ô tô khách:  Xe giường nằm giá từ 230.000 – 280.000VND/vé/chiều, xuất phát từ bến xe  Mỹ Đình, Lương Yên hoặc Gia Lâm (Hà Nội) lên thẳng Sapa sau 8 – 9 tiếng.  Các hãng xe: Hải Vân (ĐT: 0203.872.606), Hà Sơn (ĐT: 04 66.62.62.62),  Hưng Thành (ĐT: 0989.294.294), VietBus (ĐT: 043-627.27.27). Mỗi hãng có  nhiều chuyến đi Sapa, chuyến sớm nhất từ 17h00. Ưu điểm của đi ô tô là  đến thẳng thị trấn Sapa chứ không phải dừng lại ở trạm nào cả, xe cũng  chạy chuyến đêm tương tự như tàu hỏa. Tuy nhiên đi bằng ô tô có thể gặp  trở ngại về mùa mưa. Ngoài ra, đường lên Lào Cai, Sapa khá nhiều đèo dốc  gập ghềnh.
Thuê xe du lịch: Nếu  đi nhóm đông người, các bạn có thể thuê 1 chiếc ô tô khách riêng, xe sẽ  đưa các bạn đến khách sạn cũng như các địa điểm tham quan theo yêu cầu.  Tại Hà Nội có rất nhiều hãng cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe du lịch như:  Thuexe.net (04 66.80.85.87), du lịch Tuấn Linh (04-22168007)… Phí thuê  xe có rất nhiều mức, tùy vào kích cỡ xe và thời gian đi. Chẳng hạn một  chuyến đi Sapa 3 ngày phí thuê xe 12 – 16 chỗ là 6.300.000VND, đã bao  gồm lương lái xe, nhiên liệu và phí cầu đường.
Đi bằng tàu hỏa: Nếu  đi bằng tàu hỏa có nhiều loại ghế như ghế mềm, giường nằm điều hòa…  bằng tàu chở khách thông thường hay tàu du lịch, tàu chạy lúc 9 hoặc 10  giờ tối và đến nơi vào sáng sớm hôm sau. Giá vé tàu có nhiều loại, từ  250.000VND/người trở lên. Địa chỉ ga Hà Nội: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hoàn Kiếm,  điện thoại đặt vé:  0.43.9423697. Đến ga Lào Cai bạn đi xe khách về thị  trấn Sapa (30km) hết khoảng 50.000 – 60.000 VND/người, ra khỏi ga là có  rất nhiều xe chờ sẵn. Tiết kiệm hơn, bạn có thể đi xe bus ở ngoài đường  lớn, thường là 10.000VND/vé nhưng phải đi bộ một đoạn và đợi xe đến.  Sang nhất là đi xe taxi, từ ga Lào Cai lên Sapa giá khoảng 350.000VND,  bạn có thể vừa đi vừa ngắm cảnh và cảm nhận đèo ở Sapa. Xin lưu ý với  các bạn là vé tàu từ Hà Nội lên Lào Cai mua rất dễ, nhưng để mua vé từ  Lào Cai về Hà Nội khó mua hơn, tốt nhất nên chuẩn bị trước.
_Từ TP.HCM_
 Nếu xuất phát từ TP.HCM, bạn có thể đi ra Hà Nội bằng tàu hỏa, ô tô hoặc máy bay.
 Bạn có thể đặt vé tàu ra Hà Nội tại ga Sài Gòn: 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9,  Q.3, TPHCM, ĐT: 08. 39 318 952. Hiện nay giá vé có nhiều loại, từ  khoảng 782.000VND/vé/người trở lên.
 Nếu đi ô tô, bạn có thể chọn các hãng như Hoàng Long (ĐT: 0988 259  568), xe Mai Linh (08 39292929), xe Tân Đạt ((08) 218.1056 –  090.66.88.567)… Xe khởi hành từ bến xe Miền Đông, ghế ngồi và giường nằm  giá từ 550.000VND, đã bao gồm thức ăn và nước uống. Thời gian đi ô tô  khoảng dưới 60 giờ do xe phải dừng lại vào các bữa ăn nên sẽ lâu hơn tàu  hỏa.
 Máy bay là phương tiện di chuyển nhanh nhất ra Hà Nội đồng thời giá  cũng cao nhất. Thời gian bay là 1h45 phút, thời gian chờ đợi làm thủ tục  khoảng 2 giờ, tổng thời gian bạn di chuyển từ TP.HCM đến trung tâm Hà  Nội khoảng 5 tiếng đồng hồ. Giá vé máy bay từ TP.HCM ra Hà Nội có nhiều  mức, dao động từ 1,2 triệu đồng/vé/người trở lên.
 Khi đã ra đến Hà Nội, bạn có thể chọn phương tiện di chuyển đến Sapa như iVIVU giới thiệu ở trên.
Mọi chi tiết liên hế
Ms Diễm 0934.096.055
email: kieudiem@fiditour.com

----------


## yeudulich123

Đến  với điểm du lịch nổi tiếng Sapa, bên cạnh tàu hoả thì một trong những  phương tiện rất phổ biến đó là xe du lịch giường nằm cao cấp Hà Nội –  Lào Cai – Sapa như: Hải Vân, Hưng Thành, Việt Bus, Sao Việt... 
từ hà nội đi sapa có chuyến: 8h40, 20h30; 21h00 (tùy nhà xe)
từ sapa về hà nội chuyến: 8h00, 16h00 (tùy nhà xe)

Vietbus, chạy tuyến Lào Cai. Trụ sở : 736 Bạch đằng – HBT – HN .  VP tại Lào Cai: 333 Quảng trường Ga .  VP Thái bình: Bến xe Thái bình – Đường Lý bôn .Nhà xe Hà Sơn. Xe từ HN lên Lao Cai xuất  bến lúc 7h30 và 8h tại Mỹ Đình đến Lao Cai tầm 5h đến 5h30 sáng. Xe từ  Lào Cai xuống HN xuất bến lúc 8h và 9h tối ,đến HN tầm 5h đến 5h30.Xe Sao Việt giường nằm 1 tầng, địa chỉ 789 Giải Phóng . Đánh giá Sao Việt tốt hơn  Vietbus, các bạn nên đi bên này, hết xe mới đi Vietbus nhé. (chuyến  muộn nhất là 21h tối tới Lào Cai, tới Sapa thì đi chuyến 20h)

mọi thông tin cần tư vấn, bạn vui lòng liên hệ Yến Linh 0909.581.762
chat: fiditour.touronline14
email: yenlinh@fiditour.com

----------


## midu

Nếu bạn đi từ Hà Nội lên Sapa thì giá chung là : 350,000VNĐ/1 người.
 Đi từ BX Mỹ Đình : chuyến 8h40 phút thì 18h30 sẽ đến Sapa.
                          Chuyến 20h30 thì sẽ đến nơi lúc 6h40 sáng

----------


## sinhcafetourist

Xe đi SaPa từ Hà Nội | Xe chất lượng cao đi SaPa*   Xe đi SaPa từ Hà Nội khởi hành vào buổi sáng và tối hàng ngày, rất phù hợp với những quý khách muốn tiết kiệm thời gian hoặc thời gian có giới hạn để có thể thăm quan du lịch SaPa, xe bus và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách tại văn phòng công ty 85 Thuốc Bắc, khách sạn hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội hoặc điểm hẹn trong khu vực phố cổ, khởi hành đi SaPa theo hướng đường cao tốc Nội Bài – Lào Cai. Trên đường đi sẽ dừng chân nghỉ ngơi 30 phút tại Yên Bái sau đó lại tiếp tục hành trình tới Lào Cai, SaPa.*

* .*

*.**Xe SaPa Luxury ( Universe 45 ghế)****.**Xe giường nằm đi SaPa ( 30 đến 45 chỗ )****.****.**Xe ghế ngồi đi SaPa**( Hyundai 29 chỗ thân dài )**** 
Đối với quý khách khởi hành từ Hà Nội buổi tối sáng sớm hôm sau tới SaPa có thể tham gia các tour sau: Du lịch SaPa bằng tàu hỏa**Quý khách đặt vé liên hệ số: 043 923 2735 – 043 999 6476 hoặc email: contact@thesinhtour.com . Nhân viên công ty sẽ phản hồi tới quý khách trong thời gian sớm nhất.*

*- See more at: http://thesinhtour.com/xe-di-sapa-tu....I27ZPFyO.dpuf*

----------

